# The Poison of Eden



## jw (Feb 12, 2017)

I have been providentially hindered from the worship of God with His saints today, and wanted to share with you a sermon I re-listened to this morning. It's a great Gospel sermon touching on all the subtle ways that old serpent would keep us from resting in Christ, and the remedy thereof:

The Poison of Eden


----------

